# Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge June 2014 - May 2015. Second Quarter Roundup.



## Tawa

Evening all!
Here's your roundup for the second quarter of the APC. 

Out of twenty initial entrants, rising to twenty-two we are now down to the nine shown below.
Keep it going guys! :good:

Tawa: 6
@Nordicus: 7.
@Khornesfist: 7.
@Mossy Toes: 5. One RL Card spent.
@SwedeMarine: 6. One RL Card spent.
@Iraqiel: 7.
@Howzaa: 6.
@Relise: 6.
@DaisyDuke: 6. One RL Card spent.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I... will... not... falter...


----------



## Tawa

Mossy Toes said:


> I... will... not... falter...


No. You will not..... =I=


----------



## Relise

Thanks Tawa


----------



## Tawa

No worries. You're well on target at the minute.

Six out of six months with both RL Cards remaining, and a double month to go. You'll smash this! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

When's the next month with a double entry, @Tawa?





After rereading the above I was going to phrase it slightly differently, then said fuck it. :grin:


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> When's the next month with a double entry, @Tawa?
> 
> After rereading the above I was going to phrase it slightly differently, then said fuck it. :grin:


Love a bit of double entry do you, KF? :laugh:

The next one will be January. I'm also considering leaving the December thread open a touch longer than normal to accommodate the Xmas/NY pissups


----------

